
Show HN: An alternative to ndb for Python 3 - Bogdanp
https://github.com/Bogdanp/anom-py
======
Bogdanp
I made this a while ago, wanting something at the same level of abstraction as
ndb[0] for Cloud Datastore[1], but running on Python 3. It's recently seen
some renewed interest so I figure'd I share it. I realize this is quite niche,
but hopefully it'll be relevant to someone. :)

[0]:
[https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/standard/python/ndb/](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/standard/python/ndb/)

[1]:
[https://cloud.google.com/datastore/](https://cloud.google.com/datastore/)

